# How to hook up a condenser microphone to the PC?



## Cyrilix

So, long story short is that I'm a newb, and wanted to toy around with a condenser microphone for general purpose PC usage, so I bought the Audio-Technica AT2020. The box arrived today.

 1 - There's no desktop stand, so I'll have to buy one.
 2 - The connector on the microphone is XLR. My sound card takes 1/8" as input.

 2 is what I'm worried about. How do I cheaply (preferably around $50 or less) connect a microphone to the PC? I've seen a few solutions so far... one involves using a preamp, and things get complicated. I don't really want to go down that path. Another solution uses an XLR to USB cable (LightSnake STUSBXLR10) which seems to have a preamp inside the cable, and you just hook it up to USB. Quite simple, for around $40.

 How about an XLR to microphone in cable (microphone in connection is on my HT Omega Striker 7.1 soundcard)? I've heard some stuff about phantom power (don't really know what it is) but it seems to complicate things.

 So to all you guys that are pretty good with microphone connections, what's my best option (for cheap)?

 Thanks.


----------



## sschell

You're going to need some sort of microphone preamp that can supply phantom power to your mic.

 The XLR-USB cable you listed doesn't seem to supply phantom power, so I'd say it's a no-go.

 Check out Zzsounds, Musician's Friend, and Sweetwater for some different options.


----------



## Cyrilix

What do you guys think of the M-Audio MobilePre USB for $134 CAD? Can I do better for cheaper?

 If I get something like that, I'll also need a XLR-M to XLR-F cable as well, to hook up the mic to the preamp, right?


----------



## sschell

I don't have any experience with that particular unit, but M-Audio tends to make pretty decent stuff.


----------



## Armaegis

I like M-Audio, although their drivers are a little temperamental. The Mobile PreUSB is good for what you want. Other options are Echo Audiofire, Emu 0202 or 0404, Native Instruments has similar products, etc. My suggestion is to go to your nearest music store and see what they have. If you tell them you're looking to get started with pc recording/music, they'll know what to show you.


----------



## revolink24

The E-MU 0404 is a great option, but unfortunately quite out of your price range. The best I can think of is finding a cheap behringer or other brand mixer with phantom power and plugging it into your computers line in.


----------



## LeftyGorilla

Send the XLR mic back and get the version that comes with a USB (AT2020USB).

 It even comes with a desktop stand.


----------



## santacore

Quote:


 LeftyGorilla Send the XLR mic back and get the version that comes with a USB (AT2020USB).

 It even comes with a desktop stand. 
 

Yep, I think that's the way to go. There are plenty of USB mics that will serve your needs better. Later when you want to step it up you can get into condenser mics and outboard gear. For now, keep it simple.


----------



## Lavcat

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Cyrilix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So, long story short is that I'm a newb, and wanted to toy around with a condenser microphone for general purpose PC usage, so I bought the Audio-Technica AT2020. The box arrived today.

 1 - There's no desktop stand, so I'll have to buy one.
 2 - The connector on the microphone is XLR. My sound card takes 1/8" as input.

 2 is what I'm worried about. How do I cheaply (preferably around $50 or less) connect a microphone to the PC? I've seen a few solutions so far... one involves using a preamp, and things get complicated. I don't really want to go down that path. Another solution uses an XLR to USB cable (LightSnake STUSBXLR10) which seems to have a preamp inside the cable, and you just hook it up to USB. Quite simple, for around $40.

 How about an XLR to microphone in cable (microphone in connection is on my HT Omega Striker 7.1 soundcard)? I've heard some stuff about phantom power (don't really know what it is) but it seems to complicate things.

 So to all you guys that are pretty good with microphone connections, what's my best option (for cheap)?

 Thanks._

 

I have an audio-technica AT831R, which I originally got for guitar. I bring mics in through a RODE D-Power Plug (which is a great in-line preamp) to an ESI QuataFire 610. The 610 supplies phantom power and connects to the computer via FireWire.

 I am not familiar with the AT2020, but the manual for the AT2020 confirms that it requires phantom power. A phantom power supply is made by audio-technica, the model AT8801. I saw the AT8801 listed for $65. Similar supplies are probably cheaper from third parties.

 Something I would like to do is bring mics into my soundcard, the Auzentech HomeTheater, as an alternative to using the QuataFire 610. As with your soundcard, the Auzentech mic input accepts a 1/8 inch phone plug. Unfortunately most XLR to 1/8" cables I've found are the wrong pinout. One cable I've found that is the correct pinout is the Sennheiser CL500, but I have not yet bought the CL500 so I can't say for sure it works in this application. It should not be too hard to make the necessary cable.

 You would also have to be sure that your soundcard accepts a balanced signal. On the Auzentech there is a jumper that selects balanced or unbalanced operation. If your soundcard can use a balanced mic, you should only need phantom power and a cable. If it does not, you could perhaps use a transformer, but I suspect you would be giving up some of the quality of a condenser mic.

 I don't know the LightSnake, but I used to design and build USB peripherals and I very much doubt that any USB bus-powered device is going to supply 48v phantom power. If I am wrong and it does, that sounds like a possible solution.

 You did not say too much about your application. Perhaps some other mic would be better for you than the AT2020, or at least easier to use?


----------

